# HDMI Output No Signal



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Had an interesting thing happen with my Bolt today, it stopped sending a signal out the HDMI to my TV. It's a new TV but I tried one of its other HDMI inputs, and still nothing from the Bolt. I tried replugging into the Bolt and even jiggling the connector, nothing worked. Ended up unplugging the Bolt for a few minutes and starting it up again, that worked and everything was back to normal. Having a heat wave here this week and the only thing I can think of is that the Bolt overheated, never did this before. But at least it still recorded my shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

System Information display "ODT" which is internal temperature in C. How hot is it? There are many threads on cooling a Bolt.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> How hot is it? There are many threads on cooling a Bolt.


At the time I didn't think to look at the system information for the internal temperature. And yes I know there are many threads about cooling the Bolt. I was just posting about my experience yesterday, since I've never encountered this before with any Tivo I've owned. I would have thought that Tivo would have designed the Bolt to more easily handle the heat.

For now I'm going to try using water bottle caps to raise the Box up higher, for more air flow. If that doesn't work well, then I'll be buying the AC infinity exhaust aircom S7 to put under it. Just want an easy solution without much work.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Laptop cooling pad, cheap and easy.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Suddenly one of my TiVo minis started having HDMI issues tonight. It wouldn’t play and recordings or live shows due to an HDCP issue. Never seen this before. TV is a decent Toshiba bought late last year. My wife is absolutely fed up with all the bugs lately....


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The old 'wife acceptance factor' will play a big role in just how much effort you will expend getting the box right! Signal attenuation, heat regulation, tuning adapter headaches, remote issues. The female of the species is not designed to go thru all this for tv. (Joking) Although there is no such phrase as 'husband acceptance factor '.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Laptop cooling pad, cheap and easy.


Yes, but using water bottle caps is free and for now seems to be making a difference. But then again, we've got at least another week of the heat wave here, so for $50 I might end up getting the AC Infinity AIRCOM S7. Just not pleased about having to plug yet another device into an outlet.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Resist said:


> Yes, but using water bottle caps is free and for now seems to be making a difference. But then again, we've got at least another week of the heat wave here, so for $50 I might end up getting the AC Infinity AIRCOM S7. Just not pleased about having to plug yet another device into an outlet.


There are USB plug ones that work, this is the one we bought that unfortunately says not available but it will give you the idea. (eta: we used it with our Bolt that has a USB connector)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002OJN250


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Resist said:


> Yes, but using water bottle caps is free and for now seems to be making a difference. But then again, we've got at least another week of the heat wave here, so for $50 I might end up getting the AC Infinity AIRCOM S7. Just not pleased about having to plug yet another device into an outlet.


If you don't want to spend $50, just spend $15 on [IN STOCK ON SEPTEMBER 21, 2020. NO PRE-ORDER] MULTIFAN S4, Quiet USB Cooling Fan, 140mm as I posted about at Bolt hardware inferiority? and a bunch of other places.

If you don't want use up another outlet, plug it into the USB port on the TiVo.

Ack! The above is OOS for awhile, you could also get a [IN STOCK ON AUGUST 25, 2020. NO PRE-ORDER] MULTIFAN S2, Quiet USB Cooling Blower, 120mm instead and try to be creative with it. Quiet USB fans lists some other well under $50 USB fan choices.

With the Bay Area heat wave, when I saw my living room was at 85 F, I didn't see ODTs go beyond 50 C (122 F).


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks! I just saw Amazon has the Infinity S5 in stock. Granted I'd have to turn the fans on/off manually and it doesn't look as clean as the S7, but for $15 you get two 80mm USB fans. I do like that it will plug into my Bolt for power. Or could get the S1 which is one 80mm fan. Hmmm, so many choices. But I'm kind of leaning towards the S4 140mm fan for $15, it's also in stock at Amazon.

I'm also curious where you guys put the fan(s), on your Tivo.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

As I posted at TiVo offering Bolt Vox to replace Roamio Plus:
I bought two AC Infinity Multifans and am using them to cool my Bolt+. See Temperature of Bolt. The S4 is blowing into the CableCARD area w/the door removed. The S2 blower is under the tiny exhaust of the Bolt+ and blowing to the side, sucking in from that exhaust hole.

And, their fans (at least the above two) let you daisy chain the USB/power connections.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Resist said:


> Thanks! I just saw Amazon has the Infinity S5 in stock. Granted I'd have to turn the fans on/off manually and it doesn't look as clean as the S7, but for $15 you get two 80mm USB fans. I do like that it will plug into my Bolt for power. Or could get the S1 which is one 80mm fan. Hmmm, so many choices. But I'm kind of leaning towards the S4 140mm fan for $15, it's also in stock at Amazon.
> 
> I'm also curious where you guys put the fan(s), on your Tivo.


I have this one, it's not plugged in right now, in fact, I should probably do that, since it was 100 F degrees here. But it would cool the Bolt down by 5 degrees (Celcius) if I remember correctly, which might be enough. BTW if you have Amazon Prime, it says for me that it has free one-day shipping. Have a look.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

JOSHSKORN said:


> BTW if you have Amazon Prime, it says for me that it has free one-day shipping.


Yes I have Prime but unfortunately Amazon isn't providing fast shipping due to the virus.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> Yes I have Prime but unfortunately Amazon isn't providing fast shipping due to the virus.


That may depend on the product. I bought 4 items from different departments yesterday, all very un-essential, and all offered next day shipping.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Turned on my TV tonight and once again there was no signal coming out my Bolt. Had to reboot and the signal is back. Checked the temp and it showed 66 degrees Celsius and it wasn't really very hot in the house today. Set a desk fan near it and got the temp down to 48 degrees. My USB fan won't get here until Saturday....Grrrrr. Still not sure how to place the USB fan on my bolt. Under it blowing up? Over it blowing up? On it's side blowing over and under?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So, my AC Infinity USB powered S4 Multifan arrived today and I put it under my Bolt, with the cable card cover off. I'm a bit disappointed because the temp isn't going below 55 degrees Celsius. I tried with the fan dead center and then right under the Bolt's fan inlet, with no change. I even tried it with an outlet adapter to plug the fan into an outlet for a higher fan speed, but still didn't go below 55. I'll have to see what it does tonight after the Sun goes down.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Resist said:


> So, my AC Infinity USB powered S4 Multifan arrived today and I put it under my Bolt, with the cable card cover off. I'm a bit disappointed because the temp isn't going below 55 degrees Celsius.


I put it underneath but with the fan sticking out slightly over the edges. I was trying to force more air thru the slits at the bottom of the casing. I have mine blowing upwards into the Bolt+.

I also am resting my S4 fan atop some slim rubber feet that came w/a network switch to elevate them a bit and allow for more airflow into the S4 fan.


Resist said:


> I tried with the fan dead center and then right under the Bolt's fan inlet, with no change. I even tried it with an outlet adapter to plug the fan into an outlet for a higher fan speed, but still didn't go below 55. I'll have to see what it does tonight after the Sun goes down.


Others have claimed that the fan hole in the left rear corner is an outlet, not an inlet. My S2 blower is underneath that with the air from the fan hole being sucked out and blown to the side. If it's an inlet, then I'm fighting the stock fan.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

cwerdna - the holes in the corner under the Bolt fan are definitely the air inlet. Blowing air from my S4 fan into it is helping the Bolt’s fan. I’ve positioned the fan more into that area, and put bottle caps under the fans rubber feet, for more airflow. Got the temp down to 50, but the inside of my house got cooler too. I think to get better cooling I might have to cut a hole for the S4 in the Bolt’s cover, to suck air out the top.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Resist said:


> I tried with the fan dead center and then right under the Bolt's fan inlet, with no change.


On my son's Bolt we put the fan directly under the cable card. Just now I'm not certain what his Bolt's temps are. But the cable card is so hot that I felt that was the best place for the fan.

So the fan supports the Bolt on the cable card side. On the other side I put a small wooden block so that the Bolt sits level.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

DeltaOne said:


> But the cable card is so hot that I felt that was the best place for the fan.


In your situation that works, but I don't have a cable card in my Bolt. I'm using mine OTA.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, since putting a fan under my Bolt it had been working fine until yesterday, when once again there was no signal out of the Bolt to my TV. Restarting the Bolt fixed things and I immediately checked the temperature which was 53 Degrees C, so it certainly didn't overheat. I'm starting to think the issue is something different now.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

My Bolt just lost the signal to my TV again! Rebooted the box and the signal was back, the temp was 51 and definitely not a heat issue now.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a fix? Could it be my brand new LG OLED TV causing the issue? Or maybe the cable from the box to the TV? Or is the Bolts HDMI or TV tuner going bad?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Happened yet again when I turned my TV for the first time today. This is becoming a daily thing now. WTF!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I've never had such issues but I guess you could try attaching another TV when it's in this bad state. Can you try another HDMI cable, maybe a shorter one? Is there another HDMI input on the TV you can try?

Do use standby or any of the power savings modes (Tivo Customer Support Community)? I don't. It's power saving off or me.

I go thru an old Yamaha receiver and there is a Yamaha receiver related handshake bug (the workaround about changing a setting on the receiving is ineffective). Basically, if I power on my TV and receiver too close together in time, IIRC, the TV will fallback to 720p. If want want 1080 res, I have to change TiVo's video out setting back to 1080i or 1080p. To prevent this, always have to power one on, wait several seconds then power on the other. My TV's very old though, a Samsung HL61A750 circa 2008.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Resist said:


> Happened yet again when I turned my TV for the first time today. This is becoming a daily thing now. WTF!


It kept happening to me as well until I figured out a way to avoid it. I always turn on another device (input) first, then I go to the one with the TiVo. It seems to work this way so that I avoid the "no signal" issue.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Found a thread here with others having the same issue with their Bolt and LG OLED TV, it was suggested to turn off any power saving mode on the TV. So far that seems to be working.


----------



## tjrc (Oct 29, 2011)

Most of the time (I'd say about 75%), my TV reports no signal from my Bolt. I switch the TV to another input, then switch back, and that gets it working.

My TV is about 12 years old, and I suspect that its HDMI support is not fully compliant; or that the Bolt is relying on some perhaps optional aspect of HDMI compliance; I found that a Chromecast would not work on this TV, either. But my Tivo Premiere always worked fine, right up until it died a few months ago.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

tjrc said:


> Most of the time (I'd say about 75%), my TV reports no signal from my Bolt. I switch the TV to another input, then switch back, and that gets it working.
> 
> My TV is about 12 years old, and I suspect that its HDMI support is not fully compliant; or that the Bolt is relying on some perhaps optional aspect of HDMI compliance; I found that a Chromecast would not work on this TV, either. But my Tivo Premiere always worked fine, right up until it died a few months ago.


I've become so used to doing that so that every time I want to watch the Bolt, I automatically turn on another input (or Activity with the Harmony remote) first and then go to the TiVo activity 2nd.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, last night this issue popped up again after I turned on my TV, didn't have a signal from my Bolt. Had to unplug the Bolt and power it back up before the TV got a signal. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## matonanjin (Aug 26, 2020)

@Resist it is ridiculous. I don't know how to describe it better than what I am about to. Last year Nebraska played Northwestern. We live in Nebraska and are, predictably, Big Red fans. My son coached at Northwestern (not football). We had my son and his kids over to watch the game. The Bolt was frozen up. We had to reboot and missed the first quarter of the game!

On at least two other occasions we have had similar experiences. I know one was a Bears game and, again, we had friends over to watch. The Bolt works _*most*_ of the time. But often not and it seems when it is important, it doesn't.

So what I can't describe better is, "It just seems that we can't depend on our Bolt." Whenever there is something important we want to record, I try and figure out a backup system of recording it. It's usually on FUBO live channels or we also have aanother PVR.

I should have enough confidence in the system that I don't have to always figure a backup system!


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Resist said:


> Well, last night this issue popped up again after I turned on my TV, didn't have a signal from my Bolt. Had to unplug the Bolt and power it back up before the TV got a signal. This is getting ridiculous!


I'd consider purchasing a different AC/DC power adapter and also increasing the AMP Rating for the purchase. A purchase of 4A is I believe the most frequently suggested replacement.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> Found a thread here with others having the same issue with their Bolt and LG OLED TV, it was suggested to turn off any power saving mode on the TV. So far that seems to be working.


I have found my LG OLED to be picky about 2 Bolt behaviors, the LG doesn't like the way the Bolt comes out of standby, and the LG doesn't like it when the Bolt tries to autonegotiate resolution, my solution was set the bolt to always output 1080P and turn off power saving, it has done just fine since then.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Do any of you have a firestick attached to your tv? I used to have HDMI problems then one day I decided to take the firestick off and that resolved the issue. The actual issue was the firestick attached to the tv using the firestick regular power plug. I hooked up the firestick to a usb input to power it and I have haven't had HDMI issues since. That was over 6 months ago.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I have found my LG OLED to be picky about 2 Bolt behaviors, the LG doesn't like the way the Bolt comes out of standby, and the LG doesn't like it when the Bolt tries to autonegotiate resolution, my solution was set the bolt to always output 1080P and turn off power saving, it has done just fine since then.


I did that a long time ago, and why I'm shocked the issue popped up again.

The suggestion about changing the power adapter seems odd to me. I don't see how that would make any difference.

And no, there is no Firestick attached to my LG OLED TV.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Resist said:


> The suggestion about changing the power adapter seems odd to me. I don't see how that would make any difference.


HDMI 'handshake' has always been mentioned as dependent on quality of DC power. I believe that I've even seen it mentioned here in the 'Community'! Odd? You're the guy with the issue. Check post #32. Is there an AVR between your Bolt and the LG?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Maybe adding a quality UPS device to the mix will help. I've always used a UPS device to my Tivo and TV. Won't pay for a UPS that generates a pure sine wave (don't need it.) But I don't buy a cheap one too. 

Be Safe...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Is there an AVR between your Bolt and the LG?


Nothing is between my Bolt and LG OLED TV.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Resist said:


> Nothing is between my Bolt and LG OLED TV.


Did you ever try a new hdmi cable?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

The issue happened again last night and the only thing that got the signal back was to unplug the Bolt and then plug it back in, letting it restart.

The HDMI cable isn't the problem as it's a high quality cable. I do have a quality UPS providing power to the LG TV and to the Bolt. I never had this issue with the same setup using my previous Tivo. Just seems like the Bolt has been plagued with issues more than any other Tivo. And Tivo won't acknowledge the problems. I've spent thousands of dollars over the years on Tivo products, but I just might have reached my limit of tolerance with them. If only there was a better DVR solution on the market.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I ain't sayin' it will fix it BUT I believe a Bolt has a 3.0A Power Adapter that's 5.5/2.5. Try to buy a 4.0A and try it. The Tivo start should actually probably stress the adapter more than just a select change but there's of course another 'option' - B****, Resist and blame TiVo!!

Is this a newer Black Bolt?

If you use an AVR put it between the Bolt and your display! Just sayin'

I have a Darbee DVP-5100CIE that had an occasional issue 'similar' to yours. That was Darbee's suggestion to me. That's been nearly 2 years.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Resist said:


> the only thing that got the signal back was to unplug the Bolt and then plug it back in, letting it restart.


Can you list off the rest of the other things you tried? How many of the suggestions listed above have you tried?

-KP


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I have my Bolt connected via Denon AVR and I get the "No Signal" all the time where I have to restart it because powering the Vizio or Denon On/Off doesn't help. I've even tried changing inputs on the devices and no luck. I haven't tried the power adapter solution you suggested though.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try altering your power-on procedure.

For instance, turn the TV on first. Wait several seconds until it is fully powered on. Then the AVR.

Or visa-versa.

Report back.

-KP


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Resist said:


> The issue happened again last night and the only thing that got the signal back was to unplug the Bolt and then plug it back in, letting it restart.
> 
> The HDMI cable isn't the problem as it's a high quality cable. I do have a quality UPS providing power to the LG TV and to the Bolt. I never had this issue with the same setup using my previous Tivo. Just seems like the Bolt has been plagued with issues more than any other Tivo. And Tivo won't acknowledge the problems. I've spent thousands of dollars over the years on Tivo products, but I just might have reached my limit of tolerance with them. If only there was a better DVR solution on the market.


Not saying the cable isn't high quality but they fail at high enough rates that it is always prudent to verify that it isn't the point of failure before moving on to the next step.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Is this a newer Black Bolt?
> 
> If you use an AVR put it between the Bolt and your display! Just sayin'


Yes, it's a black Bolt. No, I don't have an AVR...at all.

When this issue first came up last year, I thought it was heat related so I bought a fan to put under the Bolt and seemed to work. But then it happened again. It was suggested to turn off the power save function on the Bolt, so I did and it seemed to fix the issue for many months. But then recently it happened all over again. Seems like everything I try works initially but then it's like the Bolt adapts to the fix and then creates the issue all over again. I've never ever had this issue with any other Tivo that I've owned over the years!

And I've never ever had an HDMI cable fail. If this one is failing then when wouldn't it fail during a show and only after the TV gets turned on?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Sonyad said:


> Not saying the cable isn't high quality but they fail at high enough rates that it is always prudent to verify that it isn't the point of failure before moving on to the next step.


I have tried changing the HDMI cable a couple of times. I will see if I can change the order of the "power-on" on my Harmony activity to see if that helps as suggested earlier.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

In this thread 'no one' has mentioned if they use 'Standby" and what software platform TE3 or TE4. Now that there's a couple more participants, it might be considered a relevant 'ASK'? Does anyone and which platform? Does everyone use Mini(s)? Is everyone OTA or CableCARD? Relevant asks? Maybe.

Has anyone with this issue ever considered a *'FOR HIRE'* resolution/solution?

If it were mine and I had tried the suggestions that maybe TiVo had suggested, others maybe have suggested here I'd then maybe have a 'conversation' with @weaknees and see if it's something that they're aware of and can address. Would I pay? Maybe if it bothered me as much as the OP insists it does him. If I knew it was a 'once and done' fix I'd likely pay if the Bolt was my 'primary' device.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

lujan said:


> I will see if I can change the order of the "power-on" on my Harmony activity to see if that helps as suggested earlier.


There is setting's for 'power on sequence' and Delays in Harmony Settings, but probably do it 'manually' to determine what is the correct order/timing.

It's commonly suggested to start at one 'end' of the Video 'chain' and work your way towards the other 'end'. Start at the display initially.

I've been waiting to suggest to the OP that he disable 'Wake With TiVo', but the TBR (time between replies) is _very_ long and it's still undetermined if he tried the 'switch TV Inputs' before turning off the TV or not. Which, if it corrects the problem, would be a strong indication of an HDMI Handshake issue.

-KP


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

kpeters59 said:


> There is setting's for 'power on sequence' and Delays in Harmony Settings, but probably do it 'manually' to determine what is the correct order/timing.
> 
> It's commonly suggested to start at one 'end' of the Video 'chain' and work your way towards the other 'end'. Start at the display initially.
> 
> ...


I replied to another thread on LG OLEDs and the Bolt but I tracked down the issue specifically to the LG detecting the Bolt being HDR capable and automatically turning on HDMI 2.1 features, while my cable was only HDMI 1.4 compliant.

Try turning off HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color for the port the Bolt is connected to. It's under Additional Settings of Picture Settings. I couldn't get any picture from my C8 with HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color turned on when my cable wasn't HDMI 2.0/2.1 capable (it was only 1.4) and the setting turned on because the Bolt negotiated HDR. Once I turned off Deep Color, everything came to life.

In fact, even after I put an HDMI 2.1 cable on, I still have turned off HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color as I had other issues. I also have a CX but I upgraded my cables before I connected them and never saw any blank screen issues.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

edwinyuen said:


> I replied to another thread on LG OLEDs and the Bolt but I tracked down the issue specifically to the LG detecting the Bolt being HDR capable and automatically turning on HDMI 2.1 features, while my cable was only HDMI 1.4 compliant.
> 
> Try turning off HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color for the port the Bolt is connected to. It's under Additional Settings of Picture Settings. I couldn't get any picture from my C8 with HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color turned on when my cable wasn't HDMI 2.0/2.1 capable (it was only 1.4) and the setting turned on because the Bolt negotiated HDR. Once I turned off Deep Color, everything came to life.
> 
> In fact, even after I put an HDMI 2.1 cable on, I still have turned off HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color as I had other issues. I also have a CX but I upgraded my cables before I connected them and never saw any blank screen issues.


That only might work if the Bolt is connected to LG directly. What about if Bolt is connected to AVR?


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

lujan said:


> That only might work if the Bolt is connected to LG directly. What about if Bolt is connected to AVR?


Depends if the HDMI EDID for the Bolt is being passed to the LG via the AVR or the signal is being changed or transcoded. If it's HDMI pass-through, which is more common these days, then the same situation would probably occur unless the entire chain is HDMI 2.0 or above. I could be wrong but the solution is easy to test. Just turn off HDMI Ultra HD Deep Color for the input the Bolt is on. The moment I did that, the picture came right through.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> Would I pay? Maybe if it bothered me as much as the OP insists it does him. If I knew it was a 'once and done' fix I'd likely pay if the Bolt was my 'primary' device.


Why should anyone have to pay for a fix, when we've already paid Tivo for the box and service?!


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well once again my Bolt stopped sending a signal to my LG OLED TV. I unplugged it and plugged it back in to reboot and everything was fine. Then the next day it happened again but rebooting didn't fix it, I had to reboot it twice before it worked. This is so ridiculous, I really need to find a Tivo replacement soon.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Now it's happening again. I turn on my TV and it's fine for a few seconds then it stops getting a signal from the Bolt. I have to reboot the box via the power cord and then it's fine. But it doesn't do this every time I turn on my TV, seems to be random.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine does that too. I have mine hooked from the bolt to the amp to a TV. Once in a while the bolt stops putting out the HDMI signal. It has something do do with switching sources. Nothing else seems to have the problem. It is the auto video resolution. If I set it to 1080 it works just fine everyday. If I set it to 4k it will do fine, but it shift back to auto and the 4k says (unavailable). I just stick to 1080. just set it to 1080 and turn the HDR off and see how you do. good luck


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

genebopp said:


> just set it to 1080 and turn the HDR off and see how you do. good luck


I could try setting it to 1080 but then what's the point of having a 4k Tivo?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> I could try setting it to 1080 but then what's the point of having a 4k Tivo?


The fact that there's very little 4K content would be a reason to turn it to 1080 and let it stay that way.
There are no apps available on the Bolt that aren't presented better on my Apple TV4K, and 2 channels of rare 4K broadcast that aren't 4K mastered as far as I know.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh wait, I just realized that my Bolt is already set to let my TV handle the content resolution. So now what?


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

mine is getting worse. no matter what I set the tivo to it will do the no output thing and I need to restart the tivo to get a picture back. when I go check the the tivo has moved itself back to auto.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Just happened to me again last night. So frustrating!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> Just happened to me again last night. So frustrating!


and if you don't have power saving on and have it fixed at 1080P does the issue go away? 
That fixes about 90% of this complaint.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay so I tried setting the Bolt to 1080P and will see how it goes. I thought I had set it to 1080P a while back but it was set to Auto resolution. After reading some more threads it seems the Bolt defaults back to Auto when rebooted. 

Has anyone found a good Tivo replacement DVR yet? I have a feeling Tivo won't be around in a few more years.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

OK.... 4 days later.... I am become frustrated. I have my tivo going to an amp then to the TV. The no hdmi out put being more and more annoying I tried tivo, xboxone, amp, TV. 4 days later.... no reason to restart anything.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

genebopp said:


> OK.... 4 days later.... I am become frustrated. I have my tivo going to an amp then to the TV. The no hdmi out put being more and more annoying I tried tivo, xboxone, amp, TV. 4 days later.... no reason to restart anything.


Have you tried the recommended troubleshooting step of forcing the Tivo to 1080P and turning off power saving?

ETA I see that you have had it work perfectly at 1080P and no power saving, what are you hoping to gain with it set to Auto?
There's almost no broadcast 4K, and the apps on the Tivo are far lower caliber than a $30 streaming stick, leaving the Tivo on 1080P and no Tivo standby should resolve the issue


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ETA?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Resist said:


> ETA?


ETA = Edited To Add


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> ETA = Edited To Add


Ah, I thought it ETA always meant Estimated Time of Arrival. I can't keep up with all the online acronyms. 

So I haven't had any issues with my Bolt in 4 days, fingers crossed doing your suggestion was the fix.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, today the problem happened again! This time the blue spinning circle appeared and the remote didn't seem to do anything then Tivo said the HDMI connection wasn't approved or something like that. over the last few days I've been seeing the blue spinning circle when trying to connect to my other TV to watch recorded shows from it. My network and wireless router is fine. This is totally a Tivo issue.

So I just tried rebooting my Bolt and for now things are working again. But this is really getting old.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Happened again last night. The commonality I can find between it happening with this particular error message is that the TV was shut off when watching Netflix. But when turning the TV back on and putting the input to my Tivo and getting that HDMI error thing, I tried changing the channels and all of a sudden it was working again.

Seems like Tivo can work problem free for years then all of sudden issues happen left and right. I really hope someone comes out with a replacement for Tivo and that it just works. I'd think there would be a ton of products on the market by now, because who watches TV anymore without the ability to pause, rewind or record shows?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

This issue just happened again tonight. Last night I shut off my TV while the input was on Netflix. When I turned it on it defaulted to the Tivo OTA signal but then went blank and said something about not being able to connect to the HDMI input. I tried changing channels, because sometimes that got it back, but it didn't this time. So, I switched the input to Netflix and then back to the Tivo and my Tivo OTA signal was working again. Looks like now I won't have to shut down the Tivo for a reboot when it happens, but it's still annoying and wish there was permanent solution.


----------

